# Need help with a cross cut sled.



## shelbywilliams54 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hey guys what I'm needing help with is taking 1.5" square pieces of wood and cuting them to 1.3" on the table saw. I'd like to make a sled where I can index from 1.5 - 1.3. Trying to make these pieces as square as possible and so I'm taking the fence out of the equation. Was thinking dowel pins but at .200 of an inch difference those would have to be some tiny pins. Any help would be appreciated. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## scott lindsay (Jun 22, 2010)

shelbywilliams54 said:


> Hey guys what I'm needing help with is taking 1.5" square pieces of wood and cuting them to 1.3" on the table saw. I'd like to make a sled where I can index from 1.5 - 1.3. Trying to make these pieces as square as possible and so I'm taking the fence out of the equation. Was thinking dowel pins but at .200 of an inch difference those would have to be some tiny pins. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Shelby, The is a cross cut thread listed just below yours where some of us had a conversation about making a cross cut sled. I just finished mine over the weekend. I used plastic runners and 1/2" sheet plywood for the sled and then glue up 2 - 3/4" plywood 5" x 23" pieces for the fencing. I then screwed one screw on one side of the fence and used a square to align the fence to the blade. Once the fence was square I screwed in a couple of other screws along the fence line. I would like to make another at some point but using hardwood instead of the plastic runners. I need to also add some wax to the underside of the sled for less friction. For a first time making a sled, this turned out pretty nice.


You can go on You Tube for many other ways to make a cross cut sled. I am not sure about dowel pins, you may need to make fine adjustments and pins will not allow you to do that.


-Scott


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

shelbywilliams54 said:


> Hey guys what I'm needing help with is taking 1.5" square pieces of wood and cuting them to 1.3" on the table saw. I'd like to make a sled where I can index from 1.5 - 1.3. Trying to make these pieces as square as possible and so I'm taking the fence out of the equation. Was thinking dowel pins but at .200 of an inch difference those would have to be some tiny pins. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Are you saying your fence isn't set right? If it isn't it needs to be. I do agree a sled would be better because the piece is so small. When building your sled take your time and have everything square from start to finish.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Our woodworking club had a holiday party last December, and there was a drawing for giveaway prizes. I won a Rockler Small Parts Sled. (I admit, it wasn't my first choice among the prizes that were there, but I can't complain, either.)

I assembled the small parts sled a few days after the party, and use it surprisingly often. It is a nice gadget. It would do the job for @shelbywilliams54, especially if he bought a t-track flip-over stop block and clamp to go with it. 

http://www.rockler.com/rockler-table-saw-small-parts-sled

Stop block and clamp:

http://www.rockler.com/rockler-2-1-4-fence-flip-stop
http://www.rockler.com/mini-deluxe-hold-down-clamp


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Are you asking how to make a TS sled?
Or how to cut 1.3" pieces on one?
A stop block on a sled fence, is all that is needed.
Maybe a clamp to hold small pieces for cutting.
What am I missing here?


----------



## clickclackclunk (Jun 3, 2018)

Where did you get plastic runners?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Pirate said:


> Are you asking how to make a TS sled?
> Or how to cut 1.3" pieces on one?
> A stop block on a sled fence, is all that is needed.
> Maybe a clamp to hold small pieces for cutting.
> What am I missing here?



This is what I would do. However would DEFINITELY use clamp.


George


----------



## shelbywilliams54 (Sep 9, 2017)

I'd like to make a sled that can repeatedly take a 1.5 x 10-30" make it square and have the final diameter be 1.3" right now I use my fence and get them close you size and then I throw them on a sled that cuts them to 1.3" but they aren't as square as I'd like them to be, that's why I'd like to take my fence out of the equation.


Pirate said:


> Are you asking how to make a TS sled?
> Or how to cut 1.3" pieces on one?
> A stop block on a sled fence, is all that is needed.
> Maybe a clamp to hold small pieces for cutting.
> What am I missing here?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

diameters apply to round things, and you mention square things - so this is a bit confusing.


if I get it, you have pieces of wood that are square - 1.5"x1.5" and 10" to 30" long.
which you want to cut into cubes 1.3"x1.3"x1.3"


with accuracy - which could mean perfectly square angles or all identical dimensions....
I take it these need to "fit together"? so how accurate is "accurate"


----------



## shelbywilliams54 (Sep 9, 2017)

Yea you're right I meant square and not round. Accuracy meaning as close to dead nuts square and final size being 1.3x1.3x10-30"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## shelbywilliams54 (Sep 9, 2017)

No cubes, only long perfectly square turning blanks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Are trying to rip material to end up 1.3" X 1.3" X 10 - 30 inches long?

If this is the case and you desire accuracy tune up your table saw, if necessary, and keep it simple by just using it without any extra jigs or attachments.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

FrankC said:


> Are trying to rip material to end up 1.3" X 1.3" X 10 - 30 inches long?
> 
> If this is the case and you desire accuracy tune up your table saw, if necessary, and keep it simple by just using it without any extra jigs or attachments.


 @FrankC is right. Tune up your saw. You don't need jigs. 

For safety, consider using featherboards, a decent push tool, and/or a GRR-Ripper push block. 

The small parts sled that I suggested above could be used to make the crosscuts (10 to 30 inches), but it is not necessary and would be a waste of time and money. Just use the miter gauge. Use a stop block if you are making repeated crosscuts of the same size.


----------

